# Where to take a new guy Float Tubing



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm taking out a new guy tomorrow and would love some recommendations of where to go. Usually I'm busy fishing the rivers this time of year so my current lake knowledge is lacking. Somewhere we can have some good success and around 1.5 hours from SLC/Bountiful. We were thinking maybe the Uintas. Thanks,

^^ike


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

pm sent troutscout....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

disregard, hope the fishing went well!


----------

